# Beats by Dr. Dre or Skullcandy?



## Larry (Mar 4, 2011)

A few weeks ago, my left earbud broke and I was left with a crappy Phillips headphone (trust me I looked like a dork with those on). Yesterday, my parents gave me $200 from their tax income and deposited in my bank account (I'm 15, so was THAT a smart move?).
So, while I'm gonna go buy the latest Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood DVD, I'm gonna go buy some new earbuds. But now I'm in a tough decision: Beats or Skullcandy?

Ever since Beats came out, I definitely fell in love with them, but they were too expensive. Now that I have $200, I can easily buy them. But do I want the earbuds or the headphones? As a black 15-year old, I want everybody to notice me and my EXPENSIVE Beats Solo. but that's the thing: it's expensive, and I don't want to blow $200 in one sitting, let alone $100 if I was going to buy the earbuds. But I've used Beats before, and it really brings out the clarity and bass in the music. I get orgasms everytime I use it (lol). Most of the BIG celebrities in the music business have been spotted using Beats, and it kinda makes me feel special that I'm using what the celebs are using. (Don't judge me, I'm only 15! -.-)

I've also used Skullcandy, and I also fell in love with them, but I love them less than I do with Beats. Skullcandy also does well with bass and clarity, but not as much as Beats. On the bright side, it's VERY affordable, especially in the dilemma I'm in. Plus, the illustrations on the headphones/earbuds are phenomenal!  


Oh, and to make it worse, I'm going to Best Buy tonight to buy the earbuds (I'm going on a trip next week, and I definitely will need my music). Help me furries! What should I choose: Beats or Skullcandy?

P.S.: I own a Sansa Clip, and the earbuds that broke came with the MP3 player.


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2011)

Hhahaaahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa

But seriously, Shure.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 4, 2011)

Did we have a thread were someone had those headphones?

Edit: here we go.

OP, read that.

Edit edit: The short answer is "Neither, get some _real_ headphones."


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay, let's work to pull you out of your rut here.

Shure SRH840
Grado SR225i
Audio-Technica ATH-M50
Sennheiser HD25-1


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have the blue Snoop Dogg Skull Candies. They are the best headphones I've ever had. Although, to be honest, I've never had any high end $300+ headphones.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 4, 2011)

For earbuds, Shure. It sounds like they are the only company that puts some effort into making sure they don't fall apart. 

For headphones, lots of good options. I love my Sony MDR-V6. Sony sells them for $100, but through the magic of Ebay you can get them for $50. I've gone in Best Buy and listened to the Beats, and the only pair that actually sounded better than my $50 Sonys were the $400 Beats Pro. I'd also look at what Aden suggested.


----------



## selkie (Mar 4, 2011)

Got some of Beats for Christmas, don't bother. I used them one time and the left earbud pulled a "fuck you" and stopped working.


----------



## Larry (Mar 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Did we have a thread were someone had those headphones?
> 
> Edit: here we go.
> 
> ...


 
lol thanks for the link, I'm VERY glad I read that. At least I asked first instead of immediately buying something. Beats, you are off my list. 




Aden said:


> Okay, let's work to pull you out of your rut here.
> 
> Shure SRH840
> Grado SR225i
> ...



These look very good, but they're TOO professional for me. In the future, I might buy these instead of Beats, so thanks for the suggestion.

So I guess Skullcandy right now is my choice (sorry LizardKing). I still want to hear more of what you have to say about what I should get. Trust me, there are lot of other group of people who I'm asking this question to, so my desicion (spelling?) might change. But you have til' tonight! ;D


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2011)

larry669 said:


> These look very good, but they're TOO professional for me.


 
Wait
are you going to not consider them they'll sound _too good_ for the price?


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 4, 2011)

First, buy online instead of Best Buy. No matter what you get, it will be cheaper. Also, you have more options. The only things I've seen at places like Best Buy that are actually considered good for the price are Sennheiser HD-280 Pro, and Koss Porta-Pro. 

I say get these. Sounds just as good as those $200 Beats, and are known to be very durable:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-SONY-MDR-V6...ccessories&hash=item230ebedc9f#ht_3458wt_1141

Also, if you think what Aden posted is too expensive, then look at the cheaper versions of the headphones he posted, like Grado SR-60/SR-80/SR-125 instead of SR-225i, etc.


----------



## ChassyCatcoon (Mar 4, 2011)

Personally I prefer skull-candy especially the tokidoki stuff because well,   its so gosh'darn adorable, I couldn't pass it up :3
I mean the idea of beats is great; like fantastic even, but i don't much like the way they look, and they are also so expensive.
also everyone and their grandma has beats at this moment, walking through my ghetto high school, all the kids who are "cool" own them;
so my vote is skull candy; used to be popular, great sounds quality, and great graphics on the device itsself


----------



## Larry (Mar 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> Wait
> are you going to not consider them they'll sound _too good_ for the price?


 
lol i know, i know. Like I said in the first place, I don't want to spend a lot of money in one sitting after I just got $200. Basically I don't want to spend a lot of money. I know I have to be more sacrificial right now, but that's just me. But I DO want good headphones/earbuds. (GOD I'M REALLY HATING MY PROBLEM!!!)

I might make a deal with my dad (split the headphone/earbud of my choice 50-50).



ChassyCatcoon said:


> Personally I prefer skull-candy especially the tokidoki stuff because well, its so gosh'darn adorable, I couldn't pass it up :3
> I mean the idea of beats is great; like fantastic even, but i don't much like the way they look, and they are also so expensive.
> also everyone and their grandma has beats at this moment, walking through my ghetto high school, all the kids who are "cool" own them;
> so my vote is skull candy; used to be popular, great sounds quality, and great graphics on the device itsself


 
See, that's the point: *THEY'RE FUCKING POPULAR. *Although, I've only seen one non-famous person that had on Beats Studio ever since they came out, but he was a stranger and I never saw him again lol.

I'm pretty sure I'm just a victim of heavy commercializing or some shit.



*EDIT: I've only seen recommendations for headphones. Pay in mind that I'm ALSO looking for earbuds, too. I'm only gonna buy one of them, depending on how I feel on your opinions, so please post recommendations for EARBUDS also. Thanks! ;D*


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2011)

ChassyCatcoon said:


> I mean the idea of beats is great; like fantastic even


 
What am I missing here? Is there anything to this "idea" that doesn't include "fuck up the response curve so it's bassier and get a famous dude to 'design' them"?



larry669 said:


> lol i know, i know. Like I said in the first place, I don't want to spend a lot of money in one sitting after I just got $200. Basically I don't want to spend a lot of money. I know I have to be more sacrificial right now, but that's just me. But I DO want good headphones/earbuds. (GOD I'M REALLY HATING MY PROBLEM!!!)
> 
> I might make a deal with my dad (split the headphone/earbud of my choice 50-50).


 
Ohhh, my bad. I just assumed that your max budget was 200.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 4, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Basically I don't want to spend a lot of money. I know I have to be more sacrificial right now, but that's just me. But I DO want good headphones/earbuds. (GOD I'M REALLY HATING MY PROBLEM!!!)


Then go back and read my posts. 


> *EDIT: I've only seen recommendations for headphones. Pay in mind that I'm ALSO looking for earbuds, too. I'm only gonna buy one of them, depending on how I feel on your opinions, so please post recommendations for EARBUDS also. Thanks! ;D*


Shure SE-115
http://store.shure.com/store/shure/en_US/pd/productID.121026300


----------



## Larry (Mar 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> Ohhh, my bad. I just assumed that your max budget was 200.


lol it's okay. It's really complicated for me. At first, I had around $36 in my account, then $236 after the surprise deposit from my parents, then $212 after I bought a ticket for MTAC (Middle Tennessee Anime Convention; it's my first time at a anime convention. YAY!). My parents said I could use the $200 for splurging all I want, but I like money, and will stock up on some, and buy something rarely from time to time, unless there's something that I want. Sure, I could just buy something and work for replacement money, but I prefer to work and get the money first instead. 


Sponge Cat said:


> Shure SE-115
> http://store.shure.com/store/shure/en_US/pd/productID.121026300


Holy shit dude, $120!?! Nu-uh!


----------



## Runefox (Mar 4, 2011)

larry669 said:


> lol it's okay. It's really complicated for me. At first, I had around $36 in my account, then $236 after the surprise deposit from my parents, then $212 after I bought a ticket for MTAC (Middle Tennessee Anime Convention; it's my first time at a anime convention. YAY!). My parents said I could use the $200 for splurging all I want, but I like money, and will stock up on some, and buy something rarely from time to time, unless there's something that I want. Sure, I could just buy something and work for replacement money, but I prefer to work and get the money first instead.
> 
> Holy shit dude, $120!?! Nu-uh!


 
How 'bout these then? $99, available March 8. Lots of positive anticipation about these guys; They're the replacements for those SE115's, which are now discontinued. Note that they have a detachable cable; This makes them virtually indestructible, because 9 times out of 10 when you break earphones, it's the cable. You can just get another one for a fraction of the price of buying new earphones, and you still have your trusty, broken-in phones. Shures also have less microphonics (how much noise you hear when the cable moves around) than most earphones, because the cables loop over your ears rather than dangle directly down, so motion isn't transmitted nearly as much to the earphones themselves when you tug on the cord.

As for the headphones, I've got ATH-M50's myself, and they're awesome. They've got a low impedance, so they work both on my stereo and my iPhone. I got them for $99 new from an authorized reseller eBay store.

And yeah. Skullcandy is just a hair shy of (insert random other crap here), and Beats by Dr. Dre sounds a LOT like "HOLY SHIT SOME RANDOM CELEBRITY HAS HIS NAME ON THIS" marketing and not actual quality material. Especially after reading that post about them. Glad I never, ever considered those. If you want quality, stick with Sennheiser, Bose (arguably), Sony (arguably), Shure (for earphones), Etymotics (for earphones), Westone (for earphones), Audio Technica, and AKG. Just because something is popular doesn't make it good; Skullcandy is exhibit 1. Dr. Dre's exhibit 2. Honestly, celebrities shouldn't be thought to know shit about anything, much less audio.  Even (perhaps especially) if they're "musicians".

http://www.headphone.com/ is a store, but they also have a lot of information and good reviews that you can use to compare what they have. Same goes with http://www.earphonesolutions.com/ - They're enthusiast shops, so they aren't terribly concerned about you buying massive lots of gear every other month like, for example, HMV is with Skullcandy.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and if you order from Earphone Solutions, use the coupon code H15 - You'll save 15% on your whole order.


----------



## Larry (Mar 4, 2011)

*UPDATE: Ok, I've searched some stuff on Best Buy, and I've decided that I'll go to my nearest Best Buy and search for Koss, Sennheiser, and Skullcandy brand earbuds tonight. Beats is definitely off the list. I manually look for what I should get and also ask one of the employees, and then I'll choose what I want. I will tell you what I have bought in the long run. Right now, I want to thank everyone who gave their two cents about this. If it wasn't for y'all, I might be wasting $200 on $20-like headphones. Thanks, everyone!*

But please, continue to talk! ^-^


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2011)

larry669 said:


> If it wasn't for y'all, I might be wasting $200 on $20-like headphones.


 
You still might, if you're considering skullcandy ;3


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 4, 2011)

larry669 said:


> *UPDATE: Ok, I've searched some stuff on Best Buy, and I've decided that I'll go to my nearest Best Buy and search for Koss, Sennheiser, and Skullcandy brand earbuds tonight. Beats is definitely off the list. I manually look for what I should get and also ask one of the employees, and then I'll choose what I want. I will tell you what I have bought in the long run. Right now, I want to thank everyone who gave their two cents about this. If it wasn't for y'all, I might be wasting $200 on $20-like headphones. Thanks, everyone!*
> 
> But please, continue to talk! ^-^


 
You still aren't reading my posts. *Order Online!* For example, Koss Porta-Pros are $50 at Best Buy, $32 online. 

Don't like $120? How about $53? 
http://www.google.com/products/cata...sa=X&ei=m2VxTev_LpOcgQe43Yw4&ved=0CF0Q8wIwAA#


----------



## Larry (Mar 4, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> You still aren't reading my posts. *Order Online!* For example, Koss Porta-Pros are $50 at Best Buy, $32 online.
> 
> Don't like $120? How about $53?
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...sa=X&ei=m2VxTev_LpOcgQe43Yw4&ved=0CF0Q8wIwAA#



I'm sorry, but I wasn't gonna order online in the first place.


----------



## Citrakayah (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep, online is the way to go. Read as many reviews as you would like, I'll guarantee you'll get better information that way rather than to ask an employee. 

As said earlier in this thread, Koss Porta-Pros are nice, Very simple, comfortable, and lightweight headphone with amazing sound quality that rivals much more expensive head phones.
Only problem is that they're open backed which can be a problem for some, it means you can hear everything going on around you (i.e. noise pollution) and on the flip side, everyone can generally hear what you listen to as well.



larry669 said:


> I'm sorry, but I wasn't gonna order online in the first place.


I would suggest ordering online, even large companies like Best Buy have a very limited stock and will mark up their prices.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 4, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I'm sorry, but I wasn't gonna order online in the first place.


In that case, your stuck overpaying, and sifting through a bunch of crap to find the few good things available. Forget earbuds, unless you get something like those Shures, they will likely be junk in a year or less. If you see Sennheiser HD 280 Pro, Koss PortaPro, or Koss KSC75, they will probably be the best things available.


----------



## Ley (Mar 4, 2011)

larry669 said:


> As a black 15-year old, I want everybody to notice me and my EXPENSIVE Beats Solo.



I stopped taking you seriously when you said that. 

Just because you're black does not mean you need to own a pair of beats. yes, they are fucking amazing, but it's stupid to have them if all you want to do is look like a tool.

Beats by Dr Dre were designed for musicians in the beginning- now people feel the need to buy the white ones and wear them around at school to look like bigger douches. "OH YEAH I HAVE MONEY HURR". 

My advice? Buy a pair of gummies and get another music player, if you want. 

Save up for shit because you're going to need it later in life.


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Just because you're black does not mean you need to own a pair of beats. *yes, they are fucking amazing*, but it's stupid to have them if all you want to do is look like a tool.


 
Ahahahahaa


----------



## Slyck (Mar 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> Hhahaaahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa
> 
> But seriously, Shure.


 
No. Just no. Shure went downhill very steeply, at least with their cartridges, and I can only their earphones are suffering too. There's a reason you can pick up on m97xe an Amazon for only $50.

OP: Go for some Koss PortaPro's. On an fucking MP3 player, anything up from that would be thine plastic lossy media device being the bottleneck.


----------



## Larry (Mar 4, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I stopped taking you seriously when you said that.
> 
> Just because you're black does not mean you need to own a pair of beats. yes, they are fucking amazing, but it's stupid to have them if all you want to do is look like a tool.
> 
> ...


 
U mad? I was focusing on the "fifteen year old" when I said that. Maybe I should've left out "black". Anyway, I still understood what you said (kinda, so wait, you're saying I should get Beats because they're "fucking amazing"?)
UPDATE: Unfortunately, I didn't go today, but I am going tomorrow. After more research, I'm leaning on Koss and Skullcandy (yes, I still am), but I have a feeling I'm gonna buy Skullcandy


----------



## Runefox (Mar 4, 2011)

If you're gonna get Skullcandy, have fun with your overpriced bargain bin phones. Seriously.


----------



## Larry (Mar 4, 2011)

Runefox said:


> If you're gonna get Skullcandy, have fun with your overpriced bargain bin phones. Seriously.


 
Ummm... Skullcandy isn't expensive at all. Especially compared to ALL of the brands you guys recommended.

I've said before earlier that I've asked this same question to another forum (Redbana Forums-Audition-Offbeat Cafe). Most of the people over there basically told me to "get Koss and/or Skullcandy and forget Beats". One guy told me that this is the "First time seeing a black guy a kawaii face O_O". More people were definitely leaning on Koss. I guess the good choice is RIGHT in front of me, isn't it?


----------



## Runefox (Mar 4, 2011)

Skullcandy is overpriced for what it is, just like Beats is.  It's only popular because it's everywhere. I'd go with Koss or really any brand that's, y'know, ACTUALLY a company that's been in the business rather than something like Skullcandy. But honestly, it's at this point I'm not too sure why you posted this thread to begin with; You seem to have had your mind made up from the get-go.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 4, 2011)

Keep an eye on deal sites like woot, dealmein, slickdeals, etc.  Sennheiser stuff pops up pretty regularly for crazy cheap, like 80% off.


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 4, 2011)

honestly,
go to best buy and demo some phones, they'll let you if you ask nicely.

I demoed the beats, they were garbage and the sound was muffled... as if coming up from a pringles can.

now the Sony XB-500's on the other hand...... 





(look at that crappy bass response on the beats! I thought he was a DJ or something!)

alternatively there are the widely-loved Koss Portapros which are loved for decent sound and a good warranty




(wow...$60 headphones beat those too)


_*edit: i realize that you are buying "Skullcandy" just making a point
still... OH LOOK!




"max bass" my ass_


----------



## Ley (Mar 4, 2011)

larry669 said:


> U mad? I was focusing on the "fifteen year old" when I said that. Maybe I should've left out "black". Anyway, I still understood what you said (kinda, so wait, you're saying I should get Beats because they're "fucking amazing"?)
> UPDATE: Unfortunately, I didn't go today, but I am going tomorrow. After more research, I'm leaning on Koss and Skullcandy (yes, I still am), but I have a feeling I'm gonna buy Skullcandy


 
I forgot to put the :V on the amazing part. What I'm saying is no, don't get them, and don't splurge on expensive ass headphones ($100+).

Skullcandy if you want looks, Koss or Sony for sound.


----------



## Aden (Mar 5, 2011)

00vapour said:


> "max bass" my ass[/I]


 
That spike around 100Hz is the same trick that Bose uses in some of their home theater systems (Lifestyle et al) - it gives the _illusion_ of a "punchy" bass even though it's not an even response. Think of it as driving up the saturation on a photo to all hell because _it totally looks better guys_! :U


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for making this thread I may have to spend more money now since I just brought some skullcandy's :V Dam Sony is on their shit when it comes to making electronics.


----------



## Conker (Mar 5, 2011)

Why the hell does a 15 year old with no money need a hundred dollar pair of headphones? 

Go buy a shitty ten dollar pair and save the money you have for something important.


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 5, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> Dam Sony is on their shit when it comes to making electronics.


 Yup, I found a pair of XB500's for $70 CAD at a big box the other day and bought em (pricing mistake). As indicated by the diagram there is some crazy bass (although a little less high-mid than usual). I also own some cheap MDRV150's but their nothing to write home about.



Aden said:


> That spike around 100Hz is the same trick that Bose uses in some of their home theater systems (Lifestyle et al) - it gives the _illusion_ of a "punchy" bass even though it's not an even response.


 
That makes sense now, I was a tad mystified as to why they would have such a huge spike there and only there. The other skullcandy phones do this too, no rumbling bass! 

(btw :U ?)

_Edit: alright I'll let this thread die peacefully now_


----------



## Larry (Mar 5, 2011)

Runefox said:


> You seem to have had your mind made up from the get-go.



I knew somebody was going to say something like that. Let me explain:
Like I said before, I've been wanting Beats ever since they came out. I've never had the chance to buy them because they're TOO expensive. And now that my parents gave me $200, this is my first, and probably the only chance I'll see in a long time to get them. But I wanted to ask y'all if I should really get it, and I think the answer is evident.

I've experienced Skullcandy for somewhat a long time, but I kinda wanted something different. Something that will enhance the music. Sure, they have lots and lots of styles, and the bass is good, but I wanted more lol. 


*FINAL UPDATE:* I finally made my decision: I'm gonna buy *BOTH.* 

I seriously need some earbuds because I'm going on a trip this Friday, and I need my music. So, today I'm going to buy Koss - KEB40 Insider Earbud Headphones - Black/Silver. And few weeks after my trip, I'm gonna do some work around the house so I can earn more money to buy *Skullcandy Headphones.* I don't know which kind (since there's a lot), but I will buy one (I've kinda always wanted BIG headphones.)

My decision is final, and it will be impossible to change it. I wanted to thank *EVERYONE* again for giving me their two cents. Now that you prevented me from wasting ALL of my money, I'm going to Best Buy for

-Koss Earbuds

-Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood Part 3

-Napster $10 card (for more music ;D)

And that's it. Thanks, again!


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright then, despite everyone telling you not to, you are going with cheap crap. With Koss, their cheap good stuff has 60 Ohm drivers, like the PortaPros, KSC75, UR40, and a few others. Sounds like their other cheap stuff is just cheap mediocre stuff. A quick look at what you selected, shows Terrible Reviews and the wire in them looks really thin. I say they will last 6 months tops. For the same price, the Koss KSC75 will be much better. Might have to look at Radioshack instead for them.


----------



## Larry (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, the reviews are terrible. Too bad I already bought them. :3

Well, I just have to say that they're good, for me at least. I really don't see how the customers can make a bad review. I REALLY don't see how Koss can make good headphones and have the KEB40 terrible.

I looked at these reviews after I saw the Amazon customer review:
http://www.therealmacgenius.com/2010/10/review-koss-keb40/

http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/koss-keb24-headphones-black/4505-7877_7-32590863.html

When I finally tried them out, I bumped it to a full volume, and my dad STILL couldn't hear it (he doesn't like it when he can hear it because he think it's too loud and I'm hurting my ears), which is a BIG plus for me. The noise isolation works, too.  Also, they songs I have (Top 40, hip-hop/rap, Techno/Happy Hardcore, Dubstep) sounded really good with KEB40, with great clarity and bass combined. The design is actually perfect me. I wanted something thin and lightweight, anyway. 
@Sponge Cat I don't think the KEB40 are "crap",


----------



## Larry (Mar 5, 2011)

but you (and others) opened up a new world of headphones to me, and I thank you for that. I'll keep the Porta-Pros AND the KSC75 in mind, but for now, the KEB40 is what I'll keep.


----------



## Aden (Mar 5, 2011)

larry669 said:


> songs I have (Top 40, hip-hop/rap, Techno/Happy Hardcore, Dubstep)


 
Ohhhh, you should have said that before
skullcandy will be just fine for that c:


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 5, 2011)

Well we tried to save you, OP, but I guess you're a lost cause


----------



## Larry (Mar 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Ohhhh, you should have said that before
> skullcandy will be just fine for that c:


OTL



greg-the-fox said:


> Well we tried to save you, OP, but I guess you're a lost cause


OTLOTL

-The fact that NOBODY likes my decision
OTLOTLOTL  HUMAN CENTIPEDE!!!!


----------



## Runefox (Mar 5, 2011)

O-kaaaaaay... Well, as long as you're fine with your purchase, that makes you a happy consumer.


----------



## Larry (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks.


*waits for this thread to be closed and/or forgotten*


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sennheiser HD 280 Pros for headphones, or Sennheiser CX300 II for earbuds.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 7, 2011)

this thread made me barf


----------



## Ben (Mar 7, 2011)

Why were you so against buying online, exactly? And while it's too late to suggest anything, I would have suggested these; I've been using them for half a year now, and I've had no problems with them whatsoever. Effectively drown out noise, and aren't absurdly expensive.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 7, 2011)

There is a whole world of amazing headphones you are missing out on OP. I've been using these for more than a year now and they are godly, plus they look awesome.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Mar 7, 2011)

The best thing to do when given good advice is to ignore it. That way, you'll always be the smartest guy in the room.


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> The best thing to do when given good advice is to ignore it. That way, you'll always be the smartest guy in the room.


 
I don't know where you came from but I like you already


----------



## Larry (Mar 7, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> The best thing to do when given good advice is to ignore it. That way, you'll always be the smartest guy in the room.


 
I don't know how to respond to that....

Well, I'm sure everybody predicted this, but I made a HORRIBLE mistake.

Like I said, I bought the Koss KEB40, that has 16 ohms. Well, when I went to Marshalls yesterday, I saw that Skullcandy Ink'd also had 16 ohms, and Marshalls was selling it for $9.99, and I had to pay $32.02 for the Koss earbuds. OTL

So, I took the Koss back to Best Buy, but I had to go back home because I forgot my Photo ID (I need it to make returns). OTL

So now I have my money back, and EVEN though you guys told me to get something else from Koss (KSC75 and/or PortaPros) or Sennheiser etc., I'm getting the Skullcandy from Marshalls (I KNOW, I KNOW I'M DOING IT AGAIN!!) The $236 I had in the beginning is now $66.54 (from buying that Fullmetal Alchemist Blu-Ray DVD, and paying for something my mom SHOULD'VE payed for, and buying a used Uncharted 2 game). I know it's devasting. Luckily, I'm getting most of my money back (from selling said DVD, from all the money my mom borrowed from me which comes to $66, having money left over from the $10 earbuds, and painting my bathroom door for $25). In 2 weeks, I'll be up from $66.54 to around $177. 

In the future, I will (not may, WILL) buy http://www.amazon.com/Koss-KSC75-Portable-Stereophone-Headphones/dp/B0006B486K/ref=pd_sim_e_2, but knowing that I easily wasted almost $200 in ONE day, I'm just gonna buy those cheap Skullcandy from Marshalls and earn individual money to buy the KSC75. I don't want to spend anything for a VERY LONG time.

I don't want to sound conceited or whatever, but I think this thread should be a sticky, so that if someone wants to look for a good pair of headphones, they could use this thread as what and what not to do, and not make the same mistake I did...

EDIT: Just so everyone knows that I know what I'm actually doing, the Skullcandy Ink'd and KOSS KEB40 has 16 ohms, while KSC75 has 60 ohms. While Skullcandy Titan has *20Hz - 20kHz, *Koss KSC75 has *15-25,000 Hz,* making the KSC75 the superior.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 7, 2011)

1. Impendance doesn't mean something is better or worse. It's just that the drivers that come in the good headphones by Koss happen to be 60 Ohms. 

2. Why not just buy the KSC75 now instead? It's not like $15 is expensive. 

This thread has made me want another set of KSC75s as they are much smaller than my normal headphones. Or maybe I can find out where the heck I put the set I already have.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2011)

okay seriously what the fuck is "OTL"?


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Mar 7, 2011)

larry669 said:


> While Skullcandy Titan has *20Hz - 20kHz, *Koss KSC75 has *15-25,000 Hz,* making the KSC75 the superior.


 
Without context, those numbers mean nothing. They are only marketing.


----------



## Larry (Mar 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> okay seriously what the fuck is "OTL"?


 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=OTL


----------



## Larry (Mar 7, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> 2. Why not just buy the KSC75 now instead? It's not like $15 is expensive.


I"ve lost too much money, so I want to get ALL the money I'm supposed to get first before I make any more purchases, small or big.
Since you and FF_CCSa1F say that the numbers don't mean anything, is the KSC75 STILL better? I just want to make sure.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 7, 2011)

... Ohms... Are impedance. In other words, how much strength the signal has to carry to drive the speakers. In layman's terms, it's roughly how loud a given speaker is for a given volume level. The lower the impedance, the higher the volume but the more susceptible to line interference. The higher the impedance, the lower the volume, but the lower the line noise. High impedance + a good amplifier = Clearer sound if compared to otherwise-identical speakers at a lower impedance. MP3 players have poor amps, however, so low impedance (16-32 Ohm) is usually desired there. In other words, going from one 16 ohm earphone to another because the other was less expensive basically means you gained nothing and potentially lost much considering the speakers are likely far better even on the Koss than the Skullcandy. I realize there were other reasons for doing so, but I just want to be clear that the impedance isn't a measure of quality in itself.

Frequency range also makes little difference; The actual frequency response ACROSS that range makes all the difference. See the graphs posted earlier which shows the Skullcandy set basically spiking seemingly at random, while the other phones were much smoother - That smooth graph basically means that you can expect a similarly consistent response (which equals clarity) across frequencies versus the inconsistent Skullcandy gear, which focuses heavily on only small portions of the frequency range to make it appear that they are putting out clearer sound (pumping bass and so on).

I can't find any information on the actual frequency response of the Skullcandy Ink'd series nor the Koss KEB40 (is HeadRoom the only place that does this or is it just me?), but the frequency response of the Koss KSC75 versus the Skullcandy Max Bass is as follows:






The much smoother graph for the Koss means you'll get a much clearer sound out of them. I can't imagine the Ink'd series is any different from these Max Bass phones, honestly.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 7, 2011)

Since you're using a Sansa MP3 player, you really want to read what Runefox said above this post.  The 60 ohm Porta-Pros will sound quieter than 16 ohm headphones at the same level, so if you go in expecting "BIGGER NUMBER = BETTER" (like you did with the frequency range) you're going to wonder what the hell is going on.  Unless you're going to get a headphone amp (something like a cheap Cmoy on eBay for about 40-50bux,) go with low impedence when possible.

As to "15Hz-25kHz > 20Hz-20kHz," think about comparing two cameras for the same price.  One says 12 megapixels, the other says 5 megapixels.  The 5MP camera has a great lens, great sensor, great features, and great processing.  The 12MP camera has a junky plastic lens, low speed, low quality JPEG compression.  So, yeah, you get "more MPs!!!" but they are worse overall, and you don't even need more than 5 unless you're routinely making large format/poster prints.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Mar 7, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Since you and FF_CCSa1F say that the numbers don't mean anything


 
Numbers mean everything, but those numbers don't mean anything without knowing some other numbers. Runefox summed it up pretty well.


----------



## Larry (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok, let me try get out everything I got from RuneFox's and Bobskunk's post:
-Low ohms = Better volume when using MP3s (without an amplifier)
-High ohms + headphone amplifier = clearer sound and high volume  
-High ohms = quieter sound (compared to low ohms at the same volume)
-Koss KSC75 have a smoother sound, while Skullcandy Max Bass is all like WTF!?! (lol) 
-Get low ohms headphones (unless you have high ohms headphones AND an MP3 amplifier)
 Is that all I need to know in this case I'm in?


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 7, 2011)

It sounds like that is generally true. However, for deciding on if something is good to use with an MP3 player, go off of what reviews say rather than trying to guess looking at the impendance. My Sony MDR-V6 (63 Ohm) sounds excellent hooked up to an MP3 player even without an amp.


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> As to "15Hz-25kHz > 20Hz-20kHz," think about comparing two cameras for the same price.


 
Not even. The ears of a person with perfect hearing have a range of 20Hz to 20kHz. All that extra range is useless. And OP seems like the kind of person that would blast his music when he wears headphones, so his range is probably closer to 20Hz-15kHz.

So when looking at headphone response specs, frequency range should really only matter if it's smaller than 20 to 20.


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 7, 2011)

Runefox said:


> (is HeadRoom the only place that does this or is it just me?)


I've been searching for another source, but headroom seems to be the only one. If anyone finds another source we want to see it!

also, good post, I learned something new about impedance today


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> Not even. The ears of a person with perfect hearing have a range of 20Hz to 20kHz. All that extra range is useless. And OP seems like the kind of person that would blast his music when he wears headphones, so his range is probably closer to 20Hz-15kHz.
> 
> So when looking at headphone response specs, frequency range should really only matter if it's smaller than 20 to 20.


 
that's why i said above 5MP there's no real point/utility, since that's the OTHER part of the megapixels_!!!!_ argument.  More is not necessarily better, and above a certain point it's practically meaningless anyway.

Way to cut off what I said to try to make me look silly, AY-DEN.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 8, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Ok, let me try get out everything I got from RuneFox's and Bobskunk's post:
> -Low ohms = Better volume when using MP3s (without an amplifier)
> -High ohms + headphone amplifier = clearer sound and high volume
> -High ohms = quieter sound (compared to low ohms at the same volume)
> ...


 
Just about. Unfortunately, since HeadRoom seems to be the only source of detailed frequency response information that I can find, you can't rely on simply looking for a smoother graph for everything if you're going to compare to other headphones as well. The information about the impedance (ohms) is right. You'd need a separate amplifier for a portable MP3 player to run high-impedance headphones properly. Not only will the volume be low, but the sound won't be as dynamic, either, because the speakers aren't getting enough juice to run at their best. So you probably will want to go with a low-impedance pair of headphones since a headphone amp is an expensive piece of kit for inexpensive headphones.

Oh, and as for the graphs between the KSC75 and Skullcandy Max Bass, think of it as if the KSC75 are set for a smooth EQ setting, while someone went nuts on the EQ for the Skullcandy.


----------



## Larry (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn, I never knew knowing what proves to be a better headphone could be so, complicated. lol

There was one problem I had with the Koss KEB40. Even though I said before that my MP3 player consists of bass-loaded music, I do have some rather "calming" music ("All Is Full of Love" by Bjork, "A New Day Has Come" by Celine Dion, etc.). Sometimes I play All Is Full of Love to kinda aid me in sleeping, but when I used the Koss, the bass was louder than Bjork's voice, which was a killjoy for me. When I turned up the volume in an effort to louden Bjork's voice, her voice was loud, but the bass was even louder. The Phillips headphones I'm using currently, (http://www.usa.philips.com/c/headph...=84C2E56312BF1E8F6C2AE9F1D719BDA9.app102-drp2)
kinda equalized both, and I could easily hear the voice. Unfortunately, neckband headphones are not my style, and I only had to use it because the earbuds broke. Earbuds are my cup o' tea. I'm pretty sure that I'll may experience that same problem with the Ink'd. Can someone help me on this?

And quick question: Would you guys recommend Bose? It's a slim chance that I'll ever see Bose in my future, but just the thought of it makes me wonder if I should try to get one. But is it really worth saving money for, or is it all just hype like Beats?


----------



## Aden (Mar 8, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> that's why i said above 5MP there's no real point/utility, since that's the OTHER part of the megapixels_!!!!_ argument.  More is not necessarily better, and above a certain point it's practically meaningless anyway.


 
Nah, I'd have to disagree with that. Bigger pictures will be better for a lot of things. For example, 5MP will never net you proper large-format printing resolution. Higher resolution photos = more cropping flexibility in post. etc, etc

though not very many consumers are going to be making art out of their photos, so I guess you're right for most of the market
the point is that above 20kHz will _never_ affect the user's experience but above 5MP has the potential to



larry669 said:


> And quick question: Would you guys recommend Bose? It's a slim chance that I'll ever see Bose in my future, but just the thought of it makes me wonder if I should try to get one. But is it really worth saving money for, or is it all just hype like Beats?


 
My primary headphones are Bose, actually, but they were a gift and I'd never buy them myself. Quite overpriced.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 8, 2011)

For general use, I think 5MP is plenty. I have a DSLR with a 10MP sensor, but for general use I have it on the 2.5MP setting. My sister's old 3MP camera takes excellent pictures. 

I have a speaker from Bose (Unfortunately, only one) that sounds excellent, and from what I've read, one of the only things they have that is worth the price. Not sure what to do with only one speaker, but for $5 I'm not complaining.

I think you should really follow this advice:
Research stuff before buying it.


----------



## Larry (Apr 27, 2011)

lol hi.

Welp, I decided to take a break from looking for headphones and decided to buy cheap $10 Skullcandy earbuds. But recently, I've been gaining money from mowing lawns and doing work around the house. I'm about to have $90. I decided I would buy earbuds that were actually good on account of editor and customer reviews, while not trying to break the bank. The only thing I have been eyeing on now is the Klipsch Image S4 Earbud Headphones. I looked at reviews on Best Buy, Amazon, and CNET (I trust CNET the most), and people seem to like them a lot. Plus, they're $80, so I think I'm not paying more for what I should get. 

Do you guys think that this is a good choice?


----------



## Citrakayah (Apr 27, 2011)

Sure, Klipsch is a good company with great products. I don't have much experience with their earbuds, but I was impressed with what little exposure I've had to them.


----------



## Hir (Apr 27, 2011)

larry669 said:


> lol hi.
> 
> Welp, I decided to take a break from looking for headphones and decided to buy cheap $10 Skullcandy earbuds. But recently, I've been gaining money from mowing lawns and doing work around the house. I'm about to have $90. I decided I would buy earbuds that were actually good on account of editor and customer reviews, while not trying to break the bank. The only thing I have been eyeing on now is the Klipsch Image S4 Earbud Headphones.


 
yeah they're good. the build quality leaves something to be desired though, so make sure you get a case of some kind to keep them safe and keep ahold of your receipt.

oh and if money ever comes your way, get these

http://www.tma-1.com/


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 1, 2011)

Audio-Technica M50's. Discussion over.


----------



## Ikrit (May 8, 2011)

believe it or not...headfi recommends the skull candy aviator


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

Skullcandy. Spending lots of $$ to impress people you don't know is stupid

My earphones recently broke so Im buying these lol


----------



## Runefox (May 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Skullcandy.


 Enjoy your overpriced bargain bin headphones. :V


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Enjoy your overpriced bargain bin headphones. :V


 Hey, I wont buy em. I'm sticking to my $4 Doraemon earphones B)
If it works, its good enough for me


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 8, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> believe it or not...headfi recommends the skull candy aviator


 
Head-fi is not much more than a heap of audiophile cultists in my book.


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> believe it or not...headfi recommends the skull candy aviator


 
They sound like the Rolling Stone of audio then |3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2011)

Neither. get some quality earbuds man


----------



## fuben (Aug 17, 2013)

The beats headphones have good bass while the skullcandy has good sound quality


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

Skullcandy is shit and why is your first post in an old thread?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 17, 2013)

fuben said:


> The beats headphones have good bass while the skullcandy has good sound quality


Beats essentially *only* has bass, Skullcandy is worthless bargain bin trash that's dolled up to sell.

Actually, both Beats and Skullcandy are. Monster _does_ make good headphones, just not in the Beats line.


----------



## Icky (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh, hey, this thread was necroed just when I was in the market for some new headphones!

General consensus is Koss Portapros, then, or has much changed in the two years this thread has been buried?

(also lolno, beats and skullcandies are overpriced SHIT)


----------



## Runefox (Aug 17, 2013)

Going purely by numbers and without having listened to them (nobody here sells this brand), the Grado SR 60i's are about $30 more, but beat out the Koss Porta Pros. The frequency response is flatter, equating to a more even and detailed sound; Impedance vs frequency (one of the other graph types) shows that the Grado SR 60i's are completely flat, while the Koss Porta Pros have a rather significant bump around 100Hz - A drop in bass response. Another that beats out the Porta Pros in numbers is the Beyerdynamic DT235.

That said, it all depends on what you're using the headphones for - If it's for portable use, the Porta Pros would probably be better than the Grados since they're lighter and I believe are closed-back, which doesn't allow sound to leak as easily. Also, the Koss have the limited lifetime warranty. Also, it's worth tracking these down and listening to them in-store if possible. Regardless of numbers, your ears are yours, and you're more in tune with what sounds good to you than anyone else is.


----------



## Icky (Aug 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Going purely by numbers and without having listened to them (nobody here sells this brand), the Grado SR 60i's are about $30 more, but beat out the Koss Porta Pros. The frequency response is flatter, equating to a more even and detailed sound; Impedance vs frequency (one of the other graph types) shows that the Grado SR 60i's are completely flat, while the Koss Porta Pros have a rather significant bump around 100Hz - A drop in bass response. Another that beats out the Porta Pros in numbers is the Beyerdynamic DT235.
> 
> That said, it all depends on what you're using the headphones for - If it's for portable use, the Porta Pros would probably be better than the Grados since they're lighter and I believe are closed-back, which doesn't allow sound to leak as easily. Also, the Koss have the limited lifetime warranty. Also, it's worth tracking these down and listening to them in-store if possible. Regardless of numbers, your ears are yours, and you're more in tune with what sounds good to you than anyone else is.



Honestly, I know this thread is full  of audiophiles, but I really don't consider myself one of them. I enjoy the subtle nuances in the different instruments of the music I'm listening to (assuming it isn't house, anyway), and while I'm not concerned too much with OHMYGAWD BASS, those subtleties are something I want in a good set of headphones. 

Portability would definitely be nice, because I work better with music and take it everywhere I go. Along with that, durability is pretty important. I won't be throwing them around or anything, but I don't want to have to wrap them in silk every time I put them is my bag. 

I liked what I saw of the Porta Pros, haven't looked at the others yet though. $50 is around as much as I want to spend, so the others may not be a good option anyway.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, both Skullcandy and Beats are utter plastic shit.
Rune pretty much nailed it. Beats is nothing but bass and Skullcandy is colorful rubbish. Both brands sound awful.
At home I am using the Sony MBR BX 700. REALLY strong bass but you can tame it with the right software to get a more even sound.
And on the go I am using the Porta Pro Classic. Took some getting used to but it does sound awesome. And I got it really cheap for just 25 bucks!^^


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 17, 2013)

Sennheiser HD25-1 II master race


----------



## Symlus (Aug 17, 2013)

Sennheiser. You could also go and look for really expensive custom headphones but... they're really expensive.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh my god I actually remember posting in this thread. :|


----------



## Symlus (Aug 17, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Oh my god I actually remember posting in this thread. :|


I just looked at the dates. :facepalm:


----------



## Runefox (Aug 17, 2013)

Icky said:


> I liked what I saw of the Porta Pros, haven't looked at the others yet though. $50 is around as much as I want to spend, so the others may not be a good option anyway.


Well, audiophile or no, better quality's better quality. You can pick up the Beyerdynamic DT235's for around $50 (probably less if you look around), but really, you won't be disappointed with either these or the Koss PortaPros. The PortaPros may be slightly more durable thanks to the metal band, so that's something to consider, too.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 17, 2013)

i was told that the skullcandy aviators get pretty good reviews among audiophiles


----------



## Runefox (Aug 17, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i was told that the skullcandy aviators get pretty good reviews among audiophiles


Apparently the Aviators are a genuine attempt to enter into a higher performance tier and actually aren't too bad. That said though, I'd probably grab Audio Technica ATH-M50's for the price. Better overall quality, more solid build, better company reputation (Audio Technica is a pro audio shop)... Not quite as stylish but I guess that's something you trade off.

Though I really, *really* love every aspect of my Sennheiser Momentums. Stylish, lightweight, simple, rugged, comfortable, high sound quality... But you'd expect that for the price. *Way* expensive at retail (I did not pay retail).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 22, 2013)

Larry said:


> I was left with a crappy Philips headphone (trust me I looked like a dork with those on).



Wow -- I totally LOVE my Philips headphones -- SBC HL145's.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 22, 2013)

If you're on a bit of a budget, Sony MDR-V6's are great for the price imo. Mine sound excellent for me, and there are a number of reviews saying they've lasted for years.


----------



## Iryno (Aug 25, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I'd probably grab Audio Technica ATH-M50's for the price. Better overall quality, more solid build, better company reputation (Audio Technica is a pro audio shop)... Not quite as stylish but I guess that's something you trade off.
> Though I really, *really* love every aspect of my Sennheiser Momentums. Stylish, lightweight, simple, rugged, comfortable, high sound quality... But you'd expect that for the price. *Way* expensive at retail (I did not pay retail).



Sennheiser and Audio Technica are both terrific brands, I have 'phones from both. Wide range of prices/product, awesome durability, comfort and quality. My pair from Bose has better range, but for $180, they aren't THAT much better than my $60 Sennheisers or $80 ATs.


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 25, 2013)

Stick to Sennheiser and you can't go wrong. They know their shit and don't have to cover them in stupid designs, logos and colours to sell them. If you can afford them, Beyerdynamics make the best phones on the market. Next level audio clarity and depth.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 25, 2013)

I use these headphones for when I use my laptop. They did sound a bit flat and sort of 'empty' when straight out the box but after upping the sample rate from 480000 Hz to 1920000 Hz and fiddling around with the audio equaliser a bit they sound fucking amazing, considering how much they cost.


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 25, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I use these headphones for when I use my laptop. They did sound a bit flat and sort of 'empty' when straight out the box but after upping the sample rate from 480000 Hz to 1920000 Hz and fiddling around with the audio equaliser a bit they sound fucking amazing, considering how much they cost.


I've had a set of these before. They were a very nice set of phones, very comfortable, and lasted a long time. They pretty much set my standards for headphones. I now use the next model up. HD 215. The clarity is really good for production and makes a nice change to all the extra 'super bass' bullshit that companies like Sony like to add to their phones.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 25, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> The clarity is really good for production and makes a nice change to all the extra 'super bass' bullshit that companies like Sony like to add to their phones.



Bass is good, but too much of it is just a bad thing. It garbles the sound if there's too much.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 25, 2013)

Neither one, get some ultrasones.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2013)

Eiffeldog said:


> Sennheiser and Audio Technica are both terrific brands, I have 'phones from both. Wide range of prices/product, awesome durability, comfort and quality. My pair from Bose has better range, but for $180, they aren't THAT much better than my $60 Sennheisers or $80 ATs.



Bose stuff is good, but the headphones and speakers they make are generally heavily DSP'd. Not necessarily a bad thing, but it modifies the sound enough that it's not quite as originally intended. $180 Sennheisers or AT's would be more accurate than the $180 Bose, but the Bose will probably sound more pleasing to most people, with emphasized bass and so on.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2013)

I just use Turtle Beach


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I just use Turtle Beach


Aye^
Too lazy to run around and find somethings that's as good as TB but $5 cheaper and realize i spent more than that in gas searching.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Bass is good, but too much of it is just a bad thing. It garbles the sound if there's too much.



I, admittedly, love bass distortion, whether it's intentional or not.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Aye^
> Too lazy to run around and find somethings that's as good as TB but $5 cheaper and realize i spent more than that in gas searching.


Uh... There's this thing called the internet...



Saliva said:


> I, admittedly, love bass distortion, whether it's intentional or not.


Wub wub wub


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Uh... There's this thing called the internet...


I got mine, like, 4 years ago.
I was to naive for the internet.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm seeing a lot of comments referring to studio and recording. Unfortunately studio headphones needs to be flat in tone. I wouldn't recommend anything cheaper than AKG K271 MK2's for this thus leaving you with the option of buying proper studio monitors as well. Beats and skull candy are out of the question for producers, they are bass heavy and causes you to loose track dynamics across a major section of the spectrum.

DJ's IMO can work with almost any headphone as long as it's reliable enough and cancels the bleed.

Headphones are horrible studio gear except for tracking and the artists themselves. But for production I would go for the AKG's.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Wub wub wub



That doesn't necessarily mean I like wubs. Plus, I said distortion.

I was referring to something more like this (at 4:30).


----------



## LovellCecil (Mar 10, 2014)

let's work to pull you out of your rut here.


----------

